# Hallo zusammen



## chris1980 (9 Nov. 2017)

Ich bin seit heute in diesem Forum und hoffe, vielleicht kennen mich auch schon einige noch aus anderen Foren


----------



## Padderson (9 Nov. 2017)

na dann welcome aboard und viel Spaß beim stöbern und posten


----------



## General (13 Nov. 2017)

Herzlich Willkommen auf CB


----------



## chris1980 (18 Nov. 2017)

Danke euch!


----------

